# Public meeting Thursday 7th May, Ballsbridge Hotel, 7.30  pm



## hughes (17 Apr 2015)

DETAILS OF SVR CAMPAIGN PUBLIC MEETING AS FOLLOWS......

7th May
7.30 pm
Ballsbridge Hotel (Formerly Jury's)

We would be delighted if you could attend. Please spread the word.


----------



## thequietman15 (23 Apr 2015)

hughes said:


> DETAILS OF SVR CAMPAIGN PUBLIC MEETING AS FOLLOWS......
> 
> 7th May
> 7.30 pm
> ...



Can anything be arranged for the city centre id imagine a lot of us live on the north side of the city and out of Dublin.


----------



## Bronte (24 Apr 2015)

Is it very difficult to get to Ballsbridge, surely it's not that far from O'Connell street.  In any case you can't always suit everybody.


----------



## summersday (24 Apr 2015)

unfortunately that's impossible for me - I had hoped the meeting would be earlier and perhaps out of Dublin but as you say you can't suit everyone.


----------



## Leighlinboy (24 Apr 2015)

Sounds good guys , worth making the effort I'll be there .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (24 Apr 2015)

The speakers have now all been confirmed 

Sara Hogan who spoke at the permanent tsb AGM
Michael McGrath whose Private Members motion gave the campaign a real boost
Brian Hayes who has been raising the issue with the ECB and the European Parliament 
Ross Maguire SC who will speak about the legal options for challenging the very high variable rates. 

The purpose of the meeting is as follows

To continue to highlight the very high rates 

To discuss the political and legal options for bringing down the rates 

To get ideas from the borrowers themselves as to how we can push this campaign 
Don't leave this to others to campaign on your behalf. If you are paying thousands of euro a year too much, then you should come along and bring your friends. 

Brendan


----------



## MorgVar (24 Apr 2015)

I will attend, critical for camapign to have big turnout at this meeting, spread the work in every way you can.


----------



## tonymac (24 Apr 2015)

I'll be there,  have been writing letters etc so far.





hughes said:


> DETAILS OF SVR CAMPAIGN PUBLIC MEETING AS FOLLOWS......
> 
> 7th May
> 7.30 pm
> ...


Ill


----------



## Clonback (25 Apr 2015)

I will be at the meeting along with at least 20 of my fellow SVR colleagues.
Please spread the news and show the political parties the vast amount of votes involved.


----------



## PolkaDot (26 Apr 2015)

I can't make this unfortunately. Has anyone put together a bulletin/poster that could be shared on social media (Facebook, Twitter etc). Something that will grab the attention?


----------



## Leaky1 (26 Apr 2015)

I'll be there. Hopefully there will be a good turnout. 

Shared this on Facebook a few times now.


----------



## demoivre (27 Apr 2015)

PolkaDot said:


> I can't make this unfortunately. Has anyone put together a bulletin/poster that could be shared on social media (Facebook, Twitter etc). Something that will grab the attention?



I have tweeted, and will continue to do so up to the meeting, to as many high profile people on Twitter as I can. I am asking for retweets and have already gotten some. The tweet I'm running with is :

Meeting in Ballsbridge Hotel, Dub on 7th May at 7.30pm re high SVR mortgages affecting 300,000 people. Please RT. #SVRcampaign


----------



## Clonback (27 Apr 2015)

As Michael Noonan announced today he is meeting Governor Honohan in 10 days to discuss analysis carried out by C.B. re cost of funds v rates charged it is now critical that Jury's is full on 7th May at 7:30


----------



## Bronte (28 Apr 2015)

Michael Noonan is also calling in all the banks about the high SVR's.  If enough people attend the meeting it will put further pressure on.


----------



## Leighlinboy (28 Apr 2015)

Is just the banks they have ownership in he's meeting or across the board , is kbc etc


----------



## IrishHusk (28 Apr 2015)

He is calling in the six main banks so I presume KBC is one of them


----------



## Clonback (29 Apr 2015)

Our meeting is building momentum.7 days to go until 7th may at 7:30


----------



## Clonback (30 Apr 2015)

Great publicity for our meeting on the Ray Darcy show this afternoon.
Remember next Thursday 7th May at 7:30 in Ballsbridge hotel.


----------



## random10 (30 Apr 2015)

Is there a Facebook page so we can spread the word


----------



## Clonback (30 Apr 2015)

Random1

www.facebook.com/SVRmortgagecampaign 

Look at upcoming events and indicate you are attending.

Keep spreading the news


----------



## MorgVar (1 May 2015)

Spread the word on *Public Meeting; Thursday May 7th, 7.30 Ballsbridge Hotel.*

Keep Updated and tell all your friends  on facebook- *www.facebook.com/SVRmortgagecampaign*


----------



## mercman (1 May 2015)

Unfortunately I won't be in the country on 7th.May. However, persons attending do require to press home the matter of obtaining refunds for the extortion that has been charged for the past number of years.

Good Luck to all


----------



## bdecuc (4 May 2015)

Feels like the SVR mortgage campaign has gotten great publicity to date. And while rates for most haven't tumbled yet there certainly seems to be a fair bit of pressure building on banks to stop the deliberate gouging of variable rate mortgage customers.

Now's the time to send a clear message to the banks, the Central Banks and the M/Fin that us lot suffering under these interest rates have had enough of being exploited.

I'll definitely be going along to the meeting on Thursday.  Driving up from Wexford for it. The petrol expense will be well worth it if it results in a lowering of the mortgage!


----------



## Dannyboy2013 (4 May 2015)

Great work. See you all there thursday


----------



## BHOG (4 May 2015)

Its great to hear people making the effort to travel from around the country. Bring friends along even if they have a tracker or no mortgage at all! The more people that show up on the night, the louder our message will be to the Government and the banks.


----------



## Sara Hogan (4 May 2015)

We're delighted that there are so many planning to come to Dublin on Thursday evening for the meeting.  Fill your cars, bring your friends and neighbours.  A big turnout will add huge credibility and weight to our campaign and will generate serious media coverage that will in turn help pressurise the government into action.  See you all there.


----------



## Danmo (5 May 2015)

Look forward to seeing you all on Thursday. I will spread the word via FB....


----------



## Clonback (5 May 2015)

Only 2 days left before our Public meeting and I would ask people going to bring at least one friend.We need to show the government that this campaign group of 300,000 will decide who is in or out at the next election.  Yes we will !

A special welcome to all travelling from outside Dublin.


----------



## LDFerguson (5 May 2015)

I'll be there and will be bringing a few people with me.


----------



## Black Sheep (5 May 2015)

Sorry I can't join you on Thurs but something has come up. Was hoping to travel from the not so sunny south east even though I don't have a mortgage any more, but am appalled at the banks treatment of those who do. We were also fleeced many years ago and still bear the scars.
Congrats to all who are there to stand up and be counted. I'll be with you in spirit!!


----------



## Clonback (6 May 2015)

Great article in this mornings Indo by Charlie Weston
I think people now realise that this campaign is pushing the right buttons.Come along to the Ballsbridge hotel tomorrow evening 7th May at  7:30 p.m.


----------



## LDFerguson (6 May 2015)

Here's a link to the article in today's Indo.  http://www.independent.ie/business/...ng-to-fight-in-general-election-31199252.html

I also heard the mass meeting mentioned on the news on Q102 this morning. 

This campaign is really starting to gather momentum.  The mass meeting tomorrow evening is going to be an important event.  Please turn up and show your support.


----------



## MaureenMc (6 May 2015)

I had intended to attend tomorrow night but something has come up. I will definitely attend the next meeting no matter where it's scheduled to take place.

Well done all for tackling this issue and good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Bamocom (6 May 2015)

Apologies,I will not be there tomorrow,have to work . It must now be clear  to all, that the Central Bank ,Department of Finance, the Banks,the Omdudsman the regulator and Michael Noonan are all in cahoots, all working in concert.( Its this type of groupthink that allowed the Banks destroy the country ) They will resist all pressure to change the rates.With their ideology all Banks must be fattened on the back of variable rate holders families,and then sold to Fianna Gael Buddies ,like what's his name ????. A
definitive plan of action must come from this meeting,and a default strategy enabled should  the status quo  remain as is. This default strategy must kick in and trigger a  clear intent by all variable holders and their families not to vote for fianna Gael,vote for anyone  else, so to  inflict most damage to fianna gaels,Election campaign .(focus must be put on all   marginal seats) Best of luck tomorrow,hope fianne gael are watching ,no doubt their monitoring everything.


----------



## demoivre (6 May 2015)

LDFerguson said:


> Here's a link to the article in today's Indo.  http://www.independent.ie/business/...ng-to-fight-in-general-election-31199252.html
> 
> I also heard the mass meeting mentioned on the news on Q102 this morning.
> 
> This campaign is really starting to gather momentum.  The mass meeting tomorrow evening is going to be an important event.  Please turn up and show your support.



Fair play to Charlie and he was one of the first to retweet my message on Twitter. I'm heading to Dublin tomorrow with a car full of contrary people !! #SVRcampaign


----------



## Clonback (6 May 2015)

Nice one in the Irish times today online.

Www.irishtimes.com/business/personal-finance/group-to-call-for-legal-cap-on-variable-mortgage-rates-1.2201869


----------



## Waylander (6 May 2015)

Just wondering what bearing this will have on those who's mortgages, who where sold unlawfully to venture capitalist funds such as Mars capital. Who are neither a bank or a regulated entity.

The ignorance shown to people by Micheal Noonan, to those mortgage holders, at the time I will never forget. His now support for the reduction of SVRS, on behalf of the people is laughable. It is just a pure show, to try and boost some support for FG in the next election, and has little or nothing to do with actual feelings or understanding in support of the people.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 May 2015)

Hi Waylander 

The customers whose mortgages have been sold are probably most vulnerable to rate hikes. If Mars increases the rate on your mortgage to 10% tomorrow, there is absolutely nothing which the government or the Central Bank can do. 

I think you should raise this at the meeting tomorrow. 

Brendan


----------



## PTSBCase (7 May 2015)

Apologies I won't be able to make it this evening as I will be at work. I let me friends know who are in Dublin and have just confirmed 2 carloads of friends are attending this eve. Well done to everyone who has organised this. Best of luck.


----------



## Sarenco (7 May 2015)

Could I ask whether the meeting organisers have any expectation of a media (particularly broadcast media) presence at the meeting?


----------



## Clonback (7 May 2015)

RTE hope to interview some participants at the meeting and also film for the news at 9p.m.


----------



## Sarenco (7 May 2015)

Many thanks and best of luck with the meeting.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 May 2015)

Sarenco said:


> Could I ask whether the meeting organisers have any expectation of a media (particularly broadcast media) presence at the meeting?



Charlie Weston of the Indo and Niall Brady of the Sunday Times both hope to be there as well.


----------



## sundance (7 May 2015)

Hi Everyone, I am so annoyed I am not there right now to show my support, baby sitter let me down at the 11th hour, I hope there will be another of these meetings, Can someone pls post the outcome of the meeting. Thanks,


----------



## Bamocom (7 May 2015)

Hi  Does anyone know how tohook via facebook or google hangout ????


----------



## Leaky1 (8 May 2015)

Thanks to Brendan for arranging this, and to all who had the courage to speak last night. While the attendance at 7pm was very low there was a decent turnout by just after 7:30. More people would have been better of course but as a first public meeting it was an encouraging debate. Unfortunately I left before the end as I was feeling sick with a migraine, apologies for that.


----------



## Sara Hogan (11 May 2015)

It is now really important that we build a campaign committee in other cites and locations around the country.  The Dublin meeting was hopefully the first in a series of meetings at locations accessible to as many as possible.  We need to grow the campaign committee and get more people to take responsibility for arranging these events.  We can help as much as possible and hopefully travel to some of them but we do need people on the ground to organise them.  Please contact Brendan or I to get involved.  We do need you, to successfully escalate this issue before the politicians head off on their summer holidays in July.  Time is of the essence.  Each month that goes by another unacceptable chunk of money leaves your account.


----------



## Bilzer40 (11 May 2015)

MorgVar said:


> Spread the word on *Public Meeting; Thursday May 7th, 7.30 Ballsbridge Hotel.*
> 
> Keep Updated and tell all your friends  on facebook- *www.facebook.com/SVRmortgagecampaign*



Hi There to all that went to the meeting last Wednesday. Unfortunately due to extenuating circumstances I was unable to attend the meeting last Wednesday. Can anyone update me on the outcome? 
Did all the attendees of the meeting leave satisfied with the outcome. Is there any plans for further meetings?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 May 2015)

*Report on public meeting 7 May*


----------



## tonymac (11 May 2015)

Hi Sara,  it's Tony here I met you after the meeting last Thursday,  one of many im sure u met. My partner is from the midlands so I could help with getting a meeting going in either tullamore, mullingar or athlone, whichever you and brendan feel would be the best place. Advice and some help with publicity would be needed as well as one or two speakers.  Will chat with one or both of ye re this when it suits. Im from clonmel originally so if ye were going in the south east region I could help there also,  maybe a little time after the midlands meeting. I think u have my phone number so I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## tonymac (23 May 2015)

[QTE="hughes, post: 1427379, member: 90392"]DETAILS OF SVR CAMPAIGN PUBLIC MEETING AS FOLLOWS......

7th May
7.30 pm
Ballsbridge Hotel (Formerly Jury's)

We would be delighted if you could attend. Please spread the word.[/QUOTE]
Hi there Hughes,  dont expect you to remember me but we met at the meeting in ballsbridge. Im hoping to organise a similar meeting in tullamore and would appreciate it if you wouldn't mind giving me a shout re some advice on doing one, my number is 086-8254522. Thanks if u could, tonymac is my name on askaboutmoney.com. This week's developments are a start but not enough for me anyway.


----------

